# Yay!!!



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Last night was the pygmy goat show at our county fair. There were some really nice looking pygmies there too. I wasn't expecting to win big, but we did! Our little Calypso took Jr. and Reserve Grand Champion and her dam, Oreo to Sr. and Grand Champion Pygmy. We then went on the win 1st place in Dam & Daughter, Best 3 in Herd, Produce of Dam, and Get of Sire. I also took home a 1st in fitting and Master Showman. It was a great night!!! :stars: :clap: :leap:     :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:wink: :thumb: :shades:  :leap: :clap: :hi5: :applaud: :hug: :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!! That is great!!! :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great to hear!!! :leap: :clap: :hi5: :applaud: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!! Congrats!! :stars: Did you manage to get any pics??


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That is awesome!!!!  :leap: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Pictures would be great by the way. :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy cow or umm goat that is awesome congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations Tori!!!! You and your goats did WONDERFUL!! :hug:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:clap: o happy day!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!!! Way to clean up at the fair!!!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW! That's AWESOME! What a great show. Good job!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic! :applaud: Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! Here is a picture of Oreo and I with her banner:










It's not a very good picture of either of us (Oreo refused to be set-up but since I was so happy with her, I let her think she was the Queen for a couple of minutes) but you get the picture. I have tons more pics that I haven't gotten on the computer yet. Tomorrow is the last day of the fair so I hope to have them up soon-ish.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that is so exciting. Congratulations.

Love the picture. Do you get to keep the banner?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

